# [SUCHE] Programm mit dem man den Tasten töne zuordnen kann



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2003)

Ich wollt mal wissen ob man irgendwie den Tasten Töne zuordnen kann.
dass es sich dann so anhört wie bei "enter the matrix" bei der hack konsole dieses tastenklappern. 
thx für alle antworten.
mfg doofkatze


----------



## foxx21 (24. Mai 2003)

hmm da gabs doch mal so ein prog von tv total aber wie heißt das ding, da konnte man die F tasten belegen glaub ich,,

wenn mir einfällt wie das ding heiß post ich wieder


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2003)

kann ich dann damit auch jede taste belegen ? 
Also wenn ich ganz normal schreib dass halt dann immer son sound kommt wie zb in ICQ nur für jedes prog halt


----------



## foxx21 (26. Mai 2003)

nein bei dem prog warns nur die f Tasten sorry


----------

